# decoys avery full body of ss



## mikehaines70 (Jan 11, 2010)

if u had 3000 would u buy avery full body or sillosock decoys in your opinion wich is better :beer:


----------



## makin it rain (Apr 2, 2009)

1000 to full bodies and 2000 to socks


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

All sillosocks... you'd be able to get roughly 100 dozen economy's with that much money compared to only about 17 dozen TnT's...


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

If money is really the main object dont go with the full bodys. No matter who you talk to, you still will be able to kill geese over sillo's. If money was no object and room to haul them and transportaion into the feilds was easy then yeah spend the 3 grand on fulls. I like numbers!!!


----------



## fowlhunter7 (Mar 1, 2005)

silosocks for sure!!


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Build a spread for #s first then after you have done that start building a FB. But if you ask me i would just go with 2000 SS in the long run.


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

Sillosocks. I have used only sillosocks for the past 4 years untill I got stupid this spring and bought fullbodys to mix in ...... what a dumb idea that was. I now have only socks again. Just my thoughts.


----------



## mikehaines70 (Jan 11, 2010)

well as of rite now i got 600 sillosocks like 9 dozen deadlies 10 dozen avery 5/8th shells and i just thought adding 13 dozen full bodies fullbodies and rotater machines would make it more realistic plus im getting them for 1600 bucks and there a year old so i think its a heck of a deal


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

mikehaines70 said:


> well as of rite now i got 600 sillosocks like 9 dozen deadlies 10 dozen avery 5/8th shells and i just thought adding 13 dozen full bodies fullbodies and rotater machines would make it more realistic plus im getting them for 1600 bucks and there a year old so i think its a heck of a deal


hey mike, like i said last night when i dropped those decoys off, you can't go wrong adding the fullbodies (especially at that price) if you have the trailer space to do it. heck you could run them for a season, and if you dont like them, probably sell them for the same money you had into em.


----------



## mikehaines70 (Jan 11, 2010)

ya im gunna go up there friday to get them haha it just sucks i gotta leave rite after work at 7 am to get them im gunna be so tired!! and thanks for those canadas those are really nice decoys professor haha i had them all set up in my lawn last night and my nieghbor said i was wierd haha :rock: o o and i was looking at that other post early season does start on the 14th rite? thats wat the sd game and parks said on the site


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

mikehaines70 said:


> ya im gunna go up there friday to get them haha it just sucks i gotta leave rite after work at 7 am to get them im gunna be so tired!! and thanks for those canadas those are really nice decoys professor haha i had them all set up in my lawn last night and my nieghbor said i was wierd haha :rock: o o and i was looking at that other post early season does start on the 14th rite? thats wat the sd game and parks said on the site


yep we get to rip into em saturday the 14th. unlike some goofy state to the north... :laugh:

glad you like the decoys. might be a little goose blood on them yet but thats just good mojo!


----------



## mikehaines70 (Jan 11, 2010)

haha i think it will be good luck! hopefully we can get into some shouldnt be to hard but i dont wanna get cocky thats when u end up getting skunked


----------

